# Ucraina: mercoledì al via la guerra.



## admin (14 Febbraio 2022)

CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."

CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."

Zelensky, presidente ucraino: "Mercoledì 16 febbraio per l'Ucraina sarà la giornata dell'unità".

*La Duma (il Parlamento russo) ha programmato di votare il 15 Febbraio due risoluzioni che chiedono al presidente Putin di riconoscere ufficialmente l'indipendenza delle "autoproclamate repubbliche del Donbas" e che di fatto apriranno la strada a Putin per invadere l'Ucraina in modo "legale" secondo la diplomazia russa.

TG5: la Russia fa mezzo passo indietro ma in Usa sono sicuri che domani partirà l'attacco.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> Zelensky, presidente ucraino: "Mercoledì 16 febbraio per l'Ucraina sarà la giornata dell'unità".


Si mette malissimo.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Era tutto chiarissimo dalle parole di quel fantoccio di Bidet


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> Zelensky, presidente ucraino: "Mercoledì 16 febbraio per l'Ucraina sarà la giornata dell'unità".


Male, molto male


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> Zelensky, presidente ucraino: "Mercoledì 16 febbraio per l'Ucraina sarà la giornata dell'unità".


Fate pace col cervello.


----------



## Mika (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> Zelensky, presidente ucraino: "Mercoledì 16 febbraio per l'Ucraina sarà la giornata dell'unità".


Voglio essere ancora ottimista, devo esserlo, è un bluff. Per favore, ditemi che è un bluff.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> Zelensky, presidente ucraino: "Mercoledì 16 febbraio per l'Ucraina sarà la giornata dell'unità".


Se è guerra, significa che Biden a fine anno dirà ciao ciao alla presidenza.


----------



## Simo98 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ormai è fatta, ero sicurissimo non sarebbe successo. Di geopolitica non so una mazza e non so come prendere questa notizia, se finisce come nel 2014 con annessione Crimea e "semplici" sanzioni economiche che nulla cambiano, o qualcosa di peggio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> Zelensky, presidente ucraino: "Mercoledì 16 febbraio per l'Ucraina sarà la giornata dell'unità".



il Pentagono ha fatto parziale marcia indietro, affermando che Putin ancora sta valutando.

Vediamo che succede, questi ameriCANI a dare informazioni sono come Tuttosport.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> Zelensky, presidente ucraino: "Mercoledì 16 febbraio per l'Ucraina sarà la giornata dell'unità".


2022 e questi fanno le guerre.. dove ovviamente ci rimetteranno sempre e solo gli innocenti

fanno vomitare

si forse sarebbe meglio davvero che qualcuno creasse un virus e ci estirpasse tutti


----------



## Stex (14 Febbraio 2022)

risolvera tutto giggi dimaio


----------



## Simo98 (14 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> Zelensky, presidente ucraino: "Mercoledì 16 febbraio per l'Ucraina sarà la giornata dell'unità".


Temo che qui non ci sarà nessuna slitta 

congratulazioni all'America
che si è conquistata la sua agognata guerra 
Mi fate letteralmente schifo


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi sembrava il primo giorno di segnali distensivi dopo settimane


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> Zelensky, presidente ucraino: "Mercoledì 16 febbraio per l'Ucraina sarà la giornata dell'unità".


Non succederà nulla


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Febbraio 2022)

*La Duma (il Parlamento russo) ha programmato di votare il 15 Febbraio due risoluzioni che chiedono al presidente Putin di riconoscere ufficialmente l'indipendenza delle "autoproclamate repubbliche del Donbas" e che di fatto apriranno la strada a Putin per invadere l'Ucraina in modo "legale" secondo la diplomazia russa.*


----------



## vota DC (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ma nel Donbass ci sono truppe russe a sostegno degli indipendentisti già dal 2014.


----------



## Marilson (14 Febbraio 2022)

le guerre ad "appuntamento" manco fosse una partita di champions ancora non le avevo viste. Tutto pronto mercoledi 16 febbraio ore 20:45 esclusiva Amazon Prime. Dalla "Donbass" Arena, Russia vs Ucraina. Chi arbitra? Bidet?


----------



## Marilson (14 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Duma (il Parlamento russo) ha programmato di votare il 15 Febbraio due risoluzioni che chiedono al presidente Putin di riconoscere ufficialmente l'indipendenza delle "autoproclamate repubbliche del Donbas" e che di fatto apriranno la strada a Putin per invadere l'Ucraina in modo "legale" secondo la diplomazia russa.*



dovevano regolarizzarle gia' nel 2014, come e' ora la Crimea. Di fatto sono gia' due oblast della federazione russa


----------



## Manchester2003!! (14 Febbraio 2022)

Dio mio ancora nn abbiamo imparato niente......


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> Zelensky, presidente ucraino: "Mercoledì 16 febbraio per l'Ucraina sarà la giornata dell'unità".


sinceramente non capisco che vantaggio possa portare a putin ed alla russia questa guerra.. usa molto più forti, non aspettano altro


----------



## Milo (14 Febbraio 2022)

Non so cosa aspettarmi, chi ne farà veramente parte, quale danno economico…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> *le guerre ad "appuntamento" manco fosse una partita di champions ancora non le avevo viste. *Tutto pronto mercoledi 16 febbraio ore 20:45 esclusiva Amazon Prime. Dalla "Donbass" Arena, Russia vs Ucraina. Chi arbitra? Bidet?



Quello che mi domandavo anche io .
Appuntamento per mercoledi mattina,ore 9.00, dove i 2 schieramenti si guarderanno prima negli occhi e poi si bombarderanno a vicenda.
Magari il tutto ripreso da una diretta su Tik Tok


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> sinceramente non capisco che vantaggio possa portare a putin ed alla russia questa guerra.. usa molto più forti, *non aspettano altro*



Ma per ottenere cosa?


----------



## Raryof (14 Febbraio 2022)

Se questo portasse allo sgretolamento dell'Europa e dell'€ sarebbe il massimo.
E vedrete che Draghi annetterà finalmente l'Istria al Draghistan.


----------



## Djici (14 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> le guerre ad "appuntamento" manco fosse una partita di champions ancora non le avevo viste. Tutto pronto mercoledi 16 febbraio ore 20:45 esclusiva Amazon Prime. Dalla "Donbass" Arena, Russia vs Ucraina. Chi arbitra? Bidet?


Ci sono mille possibili ragioni.
Ne butto qualcuna:
1) gli Usa non sanno nulla e buttano date a caso (io non ci credo minimamente)
2) non c'è stato nessun appuntamento ma hanno intercettato discussioni che ne parlano.
3) i russi danno l'ora e la data di proposito per fare in modo di avere strada spianata con gli ucraini che non provano nemmeno a difendersi.
4) gli Usa non sanno nulla ma provano ad indovinare analizzando la situazione (con gli arrivi di nuove truppe e veicoli...).

E queste sono le prime 4 che mi sono venute in mente. C'è ne saranno altre 1000.


----------



## diavolo (14 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> sinceramente non capisco che vantaggio possa portare a putin ed alla russia questa guerra.. usa molto più forti, non aspettano altro


Da vedere cosa faranno i cinesi e coreani. Metti che invadono Taiwan.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> ...


Si si certo, perchè ora si avvisa prima di invadere


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> sinceramente non capisco che vantaggio possa portare a putin ed alla russia questa guerra.. usa molto più forti, non aspettano altro



Putin sta giocando una partita al Grest Game. Semplicemente dal 97 la Nato si è allargata ad est sfruttando la frammentazione dell' ex impero sovietico. Per Putin, che ragiona da potenza regionale,avere l'Alleanza militare nord atlantica in Ucraina, ovvero sul porticato di casa, equivarrebbe ad uno smacco politico e ad una catastrofe militare. Avrebbero la pistola puntata alla tempia un po' come , a parti invertite, Gli Stati Uniti nella crisi dei missili del 1962 Putin vuole il ritorno allo status Quo ante 97 ( impossibile) e non potrà uscire dal tavolo senza precise garanzie sulla non adesione dell' Ucraina alla Nato.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si si certo, perchè ora si avvisa prima di invadere



Per le tv


----------



## danjr (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ma dai, quanta preoccupazione immotivata… si prenderà il donbass e basta.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Duma (il Parlamento russo) ha programmato di votare il 15 Febbraio due risoluzioni che chiedono al presidente Putin di riconoscere ufficialmente l'indipendenza delle "autoproclamate repubbliche del Donbas" e che di fatto apriranno la strada a Putin per invadere l'Ucraina in modo "legale" secondo la diplomazia russa.*


Fonte?


----------



## Baba (14 Febbraio 2022)

Il 16 febbraio non succederà niente, è il mio compleanno e fidatevi che non è mai successo niente di importante quel giorno. Garantisco io


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Il 16 febbraio non succederà niente, è il mio compleanno e fidatevi che non è mai successo niente di importante quel giorno. Garantisco io



Biden forse non consulta questo forum


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Putin sta giocando una partita al Grest Game. Semplicemente dal 97 la Nato si è allargata ad est sfruttando la frammentazione dell' ex impero sovietico. Per Putin, che ragiona da potenza regionale,avere l'Alleanza militare nord atlantica in Ucraina, ovvero sul porticato di casa, equivarrebbe ad uno smacco politico e ad una catastrofe militare. Avrebbero la pistola puntata alla tempia un po' come , a parti invertite, Gli Stati Uniti nella crisi dei missili del 1962 Putin vuole il ritorno allo status Quo ante 97 ( impossibile) e non potrà uscire dal tavolo senza precise garanzie sulla non adesione dell' Ucraina alla Nato.


ok, così mi è più chiaro.. e gli usa che garanzie darebbero a putin?


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si si certo, perchè ora si avvisa prima di invadere


In realtà si.. Cioè mi pare di ricordare che perfino Hitler avvisó prima di invadere la Polonia


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si si certo, perchè ora si avvisa prima di invadere


Non sarebbe la prima volta nella storia che una dichiarazione di guerra viene consegnata poco prima delle ostilità comunicando il giorno e l'ora dell'inizio dello stato di guerra (vedi l'Italia nel Giugno del '40). 

In ogni caso, credo che si possa presumere orientativamente quando possa avvenire un attacco in base alle osservazioni satellitari, informazioni provenienti dai vari servizi segreti ecc. Poi chiaramente può non essere preciso il giorno o all'ultimo può non accadere nulla per svariati motivi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte?


Interfax.ru un sito giornalistico russo.


----------



## Milanoide (14 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ok, così mi è più chiaro.. e gli usa che garanzie darebbero a putin?


La garanzia che sono gli altri paesi che vanno verso gli USA senza che questi ultimi facciano granché per attirarli, giacché hanno qualche problemino interno, titillato dai russi.
È Putin che ha un complesso di inferiorità e fa il bulletto in cerca di visibilità.
Tutto il resto del mondo vuole solo guardare Il Grande Fratello in tv o tafazzizzare per la propria squadra di calcio.


----------



## Simo98 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Duma (il Parlamento russo) ha programmato di votare il 15 Febbraio due risoluzioni che chiedono al presidente Putin di riconoscere ufficialmente l'indipendenza delle "autoproclamate repubbliche del Donbas" e che di fatto apriranno la strada a Putin per invadere l'Ucraina in modo "legale" secondo la diplomazia russa.*



Metodo molto elegante per dichiarare guerra, quantomeno evitano di inscenare finti attacchi come hanno fatto i nazisti nel '39 o gli USA più volte


----------



## Devil man (14 Febbraio 2022)

Forse un'atomica in America metterà fine ai Woke e ai DEM per una buona volta, un atomica è quel che serve all'America per risollevarsi.. dai deliri di onnipotenza


----------



## danjr (14 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà si.. Cioè mi pare di ricordare che perfino Hitler avvisó prima di invadere la Polonia


Certo che si avvisa sempre prima di invadere, la guerra ha le sue regole, nessuno vuole farla, si da sempre un ultimatum e poi si dichiara la guerra. Solo il Giappone fece l’infamata di Pearl Harbor


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Forse un'atomica in America metterà fine ai Woke e ai DEM per una buona volta, un atomica è quel che serve all'America per risollevarsi.. dai deliri



Una guerra contro i woke sarebbe l'unica guerra sensata e legittima in questo pianeta.
Ma non serve un'atomica, servirebbe semplicemente mandarli in miniera tutti quanti...


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà si.. Cioè mi pare di ricordare che perfino Hitler avvisó prima di invadere la Polonia


Attenzione, in quel caso si parla di ultimatum tipo austria ungheria, è diverso


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere dalla Sera: 
Ucraina-Russia, le ultime notizie di oggi in diretta: «Putin disposto a negoziare»​


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere dalla Sera:
> Ucraina-Russia, le ultime notizie di oggi in diretta: «Putin disposto a negoziare»​


sì ma sembra non sia più sufficiente la non adesione dell'Ucraina alla NATO, è un discorso più ampio sull'espansione ad est dell'alleanza atlantica e qui si fa dura con gli USA che terranno il punto

*"Il presidente Putin ha sempre chiesto negoziati e diplomazia
E l'Ucraina è solo una parte del problema, è una parte del più grande problema delle garanzie di sicurezza per la Russia e ovviamente il presidente Putin è disposto a negoziare"*


----------



## folletto (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> ...



Non ci sarà una guerra (credo e me lo auguro), troveranno un accordo "informale", la Russia si prenderà il Donbas praticamente senza battaglie e alla fine il perdente sarà Biden. L'area rimarrà calda per un pò di tempo ma alla fine una vera guerra non ci sarà.


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Febbraio 2022)

E quando gli ricapita a putin un biden al comando...
Solo al pensiero che siamo nelle mani di biden viene da ridere così...d'impulso..


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere dalla Sera:
> Ucraina-Russia, le ultime notizie di oggi in diretta: «Putin disposto a negoziare»​


A parole i russi dicono una cosa, poi i fatti reali dimostrano altro, sempre più unità militari ammassate sul confine con l'Ucraina e per di più schierate in assetto offensivo. O si tratta del bluff più astuto della storia o c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> dovevano regolarizzarle gia' nel 2014, come e' ora la Crimea. Di fatto sono gia' due oblast della federazione russa


Non riconosciuti da nessuno però. Se non dalle nazioni filo russe.
La crimea rimane formalmente territorio ucraino occupato. Nonostante consideri l’ucraina territorio russo, Putin non può svegliarsi un giorno e fregarsi intere regioni di uno stato sovrano (per modo di dire ). Passi la Crimea che dopo i tatari è sempre stata Russia se non fosse che Chruscev la regalò all’ucraina manco fosse un pacco di cioccolatini


----------



## hakaishin (15 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà si.. Cioè mi pare di ricordare che perfino Hitler avvisó prima di invadere la Polonia


Dopo che aveva fatto quel teatrino sul confine con i finti soldati polacchi…


----------



## hakaishin (15 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Certo che si avvisa sempre prima di invadere, la guerra ha le sue regole, nessuno vuole farla, si da sempre un ultimatum e poi si dichiara la guerra. Solo il Giappone fece l’infamata di Pearl Harbor


Ma si avvisa cosa? Si danno ultimatum e poi si fanno le dichiarazioni di Guerra ufficiali, questo almeno prima. Ora fai tutto in automatico


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A parole i russi dicono una cosa, poi i fatti reali dimostrano altro, sempre più unità militari ammassate sul confine con l'Ucraina e per di più schierate in assetto offensivo. O si tratta del bluff più astuto della storia o c'è qualcosa che non va.


le truppe ucraine sono praticamente dello stesso numero dei russi e stazionano vicino al Donbass, circa 150.000 soldati
con carri armati, lanciarazzi e armamenti pesanti gentilmente inviati da occidentali...


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le truppe ucraine sono praticamente dello stesso numero dei russi e stazionano vicino al Donbass, circa 150.000 soldati
> con carri armati, lanciarazzi e armamenti pesanti gentilmente inviati da occidentali...


La regione del Donbass sono anni che è "circondata" dalle truppe ucraine, discorso diverso è per i russi che nelle ultime settimane hanno piazzato le truppe in modo da circondare l'ucraina da tre lati praticamente.


----------



## Walker (15 Febbraio 2022)

Possiamo stare tranquilli.
Il Cameriere Miracolato oggi è a Kiev, e domani sarà a Mosca.
Col suo smisurato carisma ed esperienza diplomatica risolverà ogni controversia.
Putin, in soggezione davanti a cotanta autorevolezza, abbasserà mestamente la cresta, ed i venti di guerra si placheranno come per incanto...


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Febbraio 2022)

Parte prima o dopo la champions?Potevano dirglielo,almeno evitano di ordinare le pizze.La guerra per appuntamento


----------



## sunburn (15 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Possiamo stare tranquilli.
> Il Cameriere Miracolato oggi è a Kiev, e domani sarà a Mosca.
> Col suo smisurato carisma ed esperienza diplomatica risolverà ogni controversia.
> Putin, in soggezione davanti a cotanta autorevolezza, abbasserà mestamente la cresta, ed i venti di guerra si placheranno come per incanto...


Ok dai, iniziamo a prepararci. “Buongiorno” si dice “привет”…


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ok, così mi è più chiaro.. e gli usa che garanzie darebbero a putin?



Un impegno da parte della Nato a non fare entrare mai tra le sue fila l'Ucraina. Una dichiarazione da leggere al mondo .


----------



## Miro (15 Febbraio 2022)

Stamattina sentivo di un'apertura diplomatica invece. Continuo a non ritenere credibile una guerra.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Da vedere cosa faranno i cinesi e coreani. Metti che invadono Taiwan.



La Cina che invade Taiwan mentre tutto il mondo è distratto sarebbe il meme dell'anno


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2022)

qualcuno può spiegare ad un povero ignorante perchè di tanta preoccupazione?
come può la russia fronteggiare gli usa e l'europa unite? se attaccano vengono polverizzati.
le bombe atomiche non verranno mai più lanciate... se lancia la russia in 3 minuti diventa un cratere e l'ovest non inizierà mai. sarà, al massimo, come una guerra tipo in iraq o cose così... ma non sarà.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qualcuno può spiegare ad un povero ignorante perchè di tanta preoccupazione?
> come può la russia fronteggiare gli usa e l'europa unite? se attaccano vengono polverizzati.
> le bombe atomiche non verranno mai più lanciate... se lancia la russia in 3 minuti diventa un cratere e l'ovest non inizierà mai. sarà, al massimo, come una guerra tipo in iraq o cose così... ma non sarà.


In realtà la Russia segue una politica di riarmo da tanti anni, mentre gli USA hanno fatto tagli continui dal 2008 ad oggi.

La Siria, un particolare il Kurdistan, se lo sono divisi tra Russia e Turchia. Come avviene spesso nella storia, il progressivo ritiro delle truppe USA in Medio Oriente è avvenuto lasciando il ruolo di mediatore a Putin, dunque chiudendo tutti e due gli occhi di fronte alla sua crescente spesa militare. Adesso sa si essere militarmente la prima potenza mondiale o quasi, quindi sfida l'occidente sul suolo per lui fondamentale, quello della Ucraina.

Putin fa la voce grossa perchè sa di poterlo fare. E' tutto imprevedibile e incomprensibile per noi comuni mortali, staremo a vedere l'evoluzione della situazione. Seconde me alla fine Putin invaderà l'Ucraina e non succederà nulla, ma ripeto siamo comuni mortali e vediamo solo un pezzettino minuscolo del quadro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Possiamo stare tranquilli.
> Il Cameriere Miracolato oggi è a Kiev, e domani sarà a Mosca.
> Col suo smisurato carisma ed esperienza diplomatica risolverà ogni controversia.
> Putin, in soggezione davanti a cotanta autorevolezza, abbasserà mestamente la cresta, ed i venti di guerra si placheranno come per incanto...



Repubblica ci sta già giocando...
Nel titolo "Mosca, alcune truppe si ritirano. La missione di Di Maio e Schulz."


----------



## Hellscream (15 Febbraio 2022)

*La Difesa russa ha annunciato che i militari di Mosca al confine con l'Ucraina hanno iniziato il ritiro e stanno rientrando nelle loro basi.*


----------



## MasterGorgo (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> ...




Probabile che la stampa Usa calchi la mano per allentare gli accordi tra putin e germania/eu su ulteriori gasdotti.
Per scelte passate l'EU si é consegnata alla russia per forniture a prezzi anche vantaggiosi e questa situazione di contingenza fa comodo al competitor usa per entrare e al competitor russia per modificare le tariffe ventennali.
Stanno giocando con il nostro portafoglio a detta di tutti molto capiente...
Chi lo vuole uno scontro bellico ?

Vero é che Putin di suo, come tutti gli anni, un pezzettino qua o là di ex urss se lo riprende ma nella solita totale indifferenza e non ha bisogno di puntare kiev.

La vera domanda é : se un soldato italiano non ha il GP rafforzato può usare il coltello all'aperto o deve solo sparare da più di 5 mt.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

*Presidente ucraino:

"Siamo grati agli Stati Uniti per aver fornito un sostanziale sostegno finanziario di un miliardo di dollari e tre miliardi di dollari disponibili per progetti in Ucraina. *
Grazie a Joe Biden per la rapida decisione e i risultati concreti dopo la nostra conversazione.
*Grazie Justin Trudeau per la tua tempestiva decisione di fornire un ulteriore pacchetto di assistenza finanziaria da mezzo miliardi di dollari. *
Siamo più forti insieme"

questi danno miliardi di soldi pubblici senza chiedere niente a nessuno, come se fossero filantropi miliardari

prende l'home banking dal bunker di Trudeau evidentemente 

chissà che progetti interessanti degli USA in Ucraina...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Febbraio 2022)

la guerra moderna tra super potenze non può sfociare in un conflitto stile seconda guerra mondiale. I costi saranno sempre maggiori dei benefici. Cyber-Wars, finanziamenti politici, sanzioni, supporto a milizie locali ecc...oltre a questo non si va.


----------



## Raryof (15 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *La Difesa russa ha annunciato che i militari di Mosca al confine con l'Ucraina hanno iniziato il ritiro e stanno rientrando nelle loro basi.*


Avevano code finte in mezzo alle gambe mentre scappavano terrorizzati dalla forza diplomatica del nostro tunisino Di Maio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Presidente ucraino:
> 
> "Siamo grati agli Stati Uniti per aver fornito un sostanziale sostegno finanziario di un miliardo di dollari e tre miliardi di dollari disponibili per progetti in Ucraina. *
> Grazie a Joe Biden per la rapida decisione e i risultati concreti dopo la nostra conversazione.
> ...



Joe Biden santo... immagino i sondaggi come schizzeranno!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qualcuno può spiegare ad un povero ignorante perchè di tanta preoccupazione?
> come può la russia fronteggiare gli usa e l'europa unite? se attaccano vengono polverizzati.
> le bombe atomiche non verranno mai più lanciate... se lancia la russia in 3 minuti diventa un cratere e l'ovest non inizierà mai. sarà, al massimo, come una guerra tipo in iraq o cose così... ma non sarà.


Hahaha da noi non l'hanno trasmesso...
Ma ben prima della tensione attuale
Putin capendo dove volevano arrivare disse 
" Noi moriremo da martiri ma voi non avrete nemmeno il tempo di pentirvi! morirete come cani ! " Ecco la risposta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 2022 e questi fanno le guerre.. dove ovviamente ci rimetteranno sempre e solo gli innocenti
> 
> fanno vomitare
> 
> si forse sarebbe meglio davvero che qualcuno creasse un virus e ci estirpasse tutti


Quoto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi è più probabile che compriamo Mbappè e Haaland l'estate prossima che ci sia una guerra su larga scala (o semplicemente un'invasione di larga scala) sull'ucraina.
Magnate, dormite tranquillissimi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi è più probabile che compriamo Mbappè e Haaland l'estate prossima che ci sia una guerra su larga scala (o semplicemente un'invasione di larga scala) sull'ucraina.
> Magnate, dormite tranquillissimi.


Ma io non mi preoccupo dei russi
ma dell'America che sono ormai minimo 10 anni 
che cerca di fare scoppiare la guerra contro la Russia per poi arrivare al suo vero obiettivo... 
Cioè la Cina


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma io non mi preoccupo dei russi
> ma dell'America che sono ormai minimo 10 anni
> che cerca di fare scoppiare la guerra contro la Russia per poi arrivare al suo vero obiettivo...
> Cioè la Cina


Perchè lo dici? Cosa ti fa pensare questo? Per capire


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Febbraio 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Perchè lo dici? Cosa ti fa pensare questo? Per capire


Cerca "pivot to asia" e approfondisci Taiwan e soprattutto la anti secession law della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. 
Ti sarà tutto chiarissimo


----------



## Zenos (15 Febbraio 2022)

Ultim'ora: il Cremlino ritira le truppe.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Presidente ucraino:
> 
> "Siamo grati agli Stati Uniti per aver fornito un sostanziale sostegno finanziario di un miliardo di dollari e tre miliardi di dollari disponibili per progetti in Ucraina. *
> Grazie a Joe Biden per la rapida decisione e i risultati concreti dopo la nostra conversazione.
> ...


Bene ma non benissimo.

In pratica l'Ucraina ha accettato di essere un paese cuscinetto sotto il controllo del Cremlino, come la Bielorussia, dietro il compenso di qualche miliardo di dollari che finiranno ovviamente nelle tasche solite.

La democrazia e il diritto hanno un prezzo evidentemente, e alla solita politica coloniale USA basta pagare per risolvere il problema.

Intanto c'è una popolazione di disperati che ha fatto un referendum nel 2014 per entrare nella UE, al quale ha risposto l'invasione della Russia in Crimea e Donbass, e che resta destinata ad almeno un'altra generazione di badanti e schiavi nei paesi europei.

Diciamo che ha vinto il pacifismo, che è un bene, ha stravinto Putin, che non è bene, ma ha perso tutta la popolazione ucraina, della quale non frega chiaramente una mazza a nessuno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Perchè lo dici? Cosa ti fa pensare questo? Per capire


Innanzitutto tutte le accuse cadute nel vuoto
Il ritorno nel pentagono delle priorità sulle grandi potenze e la stima ( prima volta in assoluto) sui possibili morti a casa loro.. tutti i trattati non rispettati.. scritti e non. e come ultimo gli Usa come impero che riesce a governare il mondo ha le ore contate...

Però sempre nello stesso statuto del pentagono
c'è scritto che vogliono governare per un'altro secolo  alias pazzi e pupazzi al comando ( da paura la loro classe politica) e come ultimo isteria è ben osservabile da un bel po' di anni.. ah come soluzione hai loro problemi storicamente hanno SEMPRE usato la guerra


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene ma non benissimo.
> 
> In pratica l'Ucraina ha accettato di essere un paese cuscinetto sotto il controllo del Cremlino, come la Bielorussia, dietro il compenso di qualche miliardo di dollari che finiranno ovviamente nelle tasche solite.
> 
> ...


Si sì mi ricordo la balla che una piazza piena era tutta l'ucraina  e ben piccola ehhhhh 
poi basta informarsi per sapere che i cosiddetti rivoltosi si difendono con le armi della prima guerra mondiale, perché se la Russia avrebbe azzardato nel assisterli militarmente..
Occidente avrebbe gridato all'invasione


----------



## Milanoide (15 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Si sì mi ricordo la balla che una piazza piena era tutta l'ucraina  e ben piccola ehhhhh
> poi basta informarsi per sapere che i cosiddetti rivoltosi si difendono con le armi della prima guerra mondiale, perché se la Russia avrebbe azzardato nel assisterli militarmente..
> Occidente avrebbe gridato all'invasione


Con le armi della prima guerra mondiale in Afghanistan ci hanno ammazzato un Alpino...


----------



## Milanoide (15 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: il Cremlino ritira le truppe.


Le truppe, non i mezzi.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2022)

*TG5: la Russia fa mezzo passo indietro ma in Usa sono sicuri che domani partirà l'attacco.*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *TG5: la Russia fa mezzo passo indietro ma in Usa sono sicuri che domani partirà l'attacco.*


Lo ha detto pure il TG2 poco fa ed ha intervistato le persone in Russia che dicono che Putin ha ragione, ma vorrebbero che la guerra non venga fatta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Febbraio 2022)

*Come annunciato ieri dai media russi la Duma ha ufficialmente approvato una risoluzione chie chiede al presidente Putin di riconoscere le repubbliche separatiste Donetsk e Lugansk.

Resta da capire se ora Putin darà seguito a questa richiesta del suo parlamento e soprattutto in che modalità.*


----------



## hakaishin (15 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene ma non benissimo.
> 
> In pratica l'Ucraina ha accettato di essere un paese cuscinetto sotto il controllo del Cremlino, come la Bielorussia, dietro il compenso di qualche miliardo di dollari che finiranno ovviamente nelle tasche solite.
> 
> ...


Beh non è che entrando in UE l’ucraina avrebbe evitato generazioni di badanti e schiavi, guarda Romania, Bulgaria et similia..
Questa condizione va ben oltre lo schieramento nel quale possono trovarsi…


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh non è che entrando in UE l’ucraina avrebbe evitato generazioni di badanti e schiavi, guarda Romania, Bulgaria et similia..
> Questa condizione va ben oltre lo schieramento nel quale possono trovarsi…


Se hai a che fare, sai benissimo che c'è un abisso tra le condizioni di badanti romene e ucraine. Anche solo per il fatto che le ucraine non hanno il permesso di soggiorno. Gli ucraini sono gli schiavi d'Europa, pagati meno di tutti e senza diritti.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *TG5: la Russia fa mezzo passo indietro ma in Usa sono sicuri che domani partirà l'attacco.*



Verso la fine però il TG5 ha precisato che fonti US negano che ci sia un passo indietro e che le truppe si siano spostate dalla posizione di attacco in cui si trovavano.
Non so chi ha messo in giro sta voce che i torni si stavano distendendo perchè da quello che dicono non è proprio cosi.


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se hai a che fare, sai benissimo che c'è un abisso tra le condizioni di badanti romene e ucraine. Anche solo per il fatto che le ucraine non hanno il permesso di soggiorno. Gli ucraini sono gli schiavi d'Europa, pagati meno di tutti e senza diritti.


putroppo oggi c'è chi sta peggio, le persone che non vogliono bucarsi ogni 4 mesi.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se hai a che fare, sai benissimo che c'è un abisso tra le condizioni di badanti romene e ucraine. Anche solo per il fatto che le ucraine non hanno il permesso di soggiorno. Gli ucraini sono gli schiavi d'Europa, pagati meno di tutti e senza diritti.


Insomma, conosco tanti Ucraini e romeni. Gli ucraini sono come loro ma con il permesso di soggiorno.
Cambia davvero poco credimi. Poi questi in ue farebbero proprio come i romeni che vengono a prendersi il reddito di cittadinanza. Questa è una situazione che va ben oltre Ue o Russia.


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Certo che si avvisa sempre prima di invadere, la guerra ha le sue regole, nessuno vuole farla, si da sempre un ultimatum e poi si dichiara la guerra. Solo il Giappone fece l’infamata di Pearl Harbor


pearl harbor fu un inside job come le torri gemelle.
non crederete alla versione ufficiale spero.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> pearl harbor fu un inside job come le torri gemelle.
> non crederete alla versione ufficiale spero.


Gombloddoh!1!1!


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gombloddoh!1!1!


tu sei uno di quelli che crede che erano tutti a fare colazione ahahahahaha
il gombloddoh ce l'avete nel cervello.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> pearl harbor fu un inside job come le torri gemelle.
> non crederete alla versione ufficiale spero.


Aridaje
Ma in ogni discussione dovete sempre tirare in mezzo complotti vari? Ognuno la pensa come vuole, io credo ad alcuni e altri no, tu magari non credi ai miei. Parliamo di fatti qui, molte cose che succedono nei piani alti non le sapremo mai, e spesso tendiamo a sopravvalutare l'essere umano e la sua capacità di manipolare milioni di persone e interessi contrastanti


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Aridaje
> Ma in ogni discussione dovete sempre tirare in mezzo complotti vari? Ognuno la pensa come vuole, io credo ad alcuni e altri no, tu magari non credi ai miei. Parliamo di fatti qui, molte cose che succedono nei piani alti non le sapremo mai, e spesso tendiamo a sopravvalutare l'essere umano e la sua capacità di manipolare milioni di persone e interessi contrastanti


ci sono documenti e dichiarazioni ufficiali. non c'è niente da credere o non credere.
comunque , al di là di inside job, che sembra sia quasi prerogativa americana, non esistono piu' gli "attacchi a sorpresa" come ai tempi di sand creek.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> pearl harbor fu un inside job come le torri gemelle.
> non crederete alla versione ufficiale spero.


Infatti almeno li aspettavano il nemico senza avvisarli ( intendo i propri uomini) sempre indecente come azione! Ma sempre meglio del farsi saltare da soli


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ci sono documenti e dichiarazioni ufficiali. non c'è niente da credere o non credere.
> comunque , al di là di inside job, che sembra sia quasi prerogativa americana, non esistono piu' gli "attacchi a sorpresa" come ai tempi di sand creek.


Lascia perdere.. oramai sono internati sul complotto ideato dagli agenti segreti americani per nascondere le loro porcherie... è tempo perso..
Neanche il tempo che fa sbocciare la verità per forza
Basta per fargli uscire da questo incantesimo


----------



## danjr (15 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> pearl harbor fu un inside job come le torri gemelle.
> non crederete alla versione ufficiale spero.


Ho detto un'altra cosa io però, non ho detto che gli Usa lo sapessero o meno, ho detto che il Giappone attaccò senza nemmeno una dichiarazione di guerra e questa fu un'infamata senza limiti... nemmeno ai tempi dei romani si attaccava senza dichiarare prima guerra


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ho detto un'altra cosa io però, non ho detto che gli Usa lo sapessero o meno, ho detto che il Giappone attaccò senza nemmeno una dichiarazione di guerra e questa fu un'infamata senza limiti... nemmeno ai tempi dei romani si attaccava senza dichiarare prima guerra


Mi pare che dopo sono stati ripagati a dovere..
finora sono stati gli unici a subirla a casa propria


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ho detto un'altra cosa io però, non ho detto che gli Usa lo sapessero o meno, ho detto che il Giappone attaccò senza nemmeno una dichiarazione di guerra e questa fu un'infamata senza limiti... nemmeno ai tempi dei romani si attaccava senza dichiarare prima guerra


che l'attacco fu subdolo sono d'accordo.
infami secondo me sono gli ameri-cani che vanno in giro da 1 secolo a provocare guerre (lontano da casa , giustamente)
ps: se cerchi "REASONS FOR JAPAN'S PEARL HARBOR ATTACK, 80 YEARS AGO" trovi un buon articolo su come è stato tutto architettato dagli US.
e oggi siamo allo stesso punto.

​


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ho detto un'altra cosa io però, non ho detto che gli Usa lo sapessero o meno, ho detto che il Giappone attaccò senza nemmeno una dichiarazione di guerra e questa fu un'infamata senza limiti... nemmeno ai tempi dei romani si attaccava senza dichiarare prima guerra


L'odio per gli Americani ormai sta facendo annebbiare la testa a tutti. Se Zio Putin invade l'Ucraina è un piano diabolico americano, discorso che per me è senza senso.
Che gli americani abbiano creato parecchi disastri e zizzania negli ultimi 70 anni è innegabile, è innegabile anche che gli americani (ed aggiungo anche la Russia/Soviet) non hanno portato nessuna guerra di proporzioni importanti che hanno coinvolto tutto il mondo. Quando noi Europei in 50 anni abbiamo causato due guerre mondiali.

Non è che un mondo senza USA sarebbe una favola eh..


----------



## danjr (15 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> che l'attacco fu subdolo sono d'accordo.
> infami secondo me sono gli ameri-cani che vanno in giro da 1 secolo a provocare guerre (lontano da casa , giustamente)
> ps: se cerchi "REASONS FOR JAPAN'S PEARL HARBOR ATTACK, 80 YEARS AGO" trovi un buon articolo su come è stato tutto architettato dagli US.
> e oggi siamo allo stesso punto.
> ​


Si ma sono abbastanza informato, rispondevo solo a chi si sorprendeva che le invasioni fossero "dichiarate" quando è sempre stato così. In ultima analisi agli americani fecero un regalo per smuovere l'opinione pubblica a convincersi ad entrare in guerra. è altrettanto vero che in quell'occasione nemmeno i giappi fecero bella figura


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *La Difesa russa ha annunciato che i militari di Mosca al confine con l'Ucraina hanno iniziato il ritiro e stanno rientrando nelle loro basi.*


Come previsto..


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

*Putin ha detto chiaramente al cancelliere tedesco che la NATO non può stare ai confini russi*, anche perchè già non avrebbe dovuto estendersi nel Baltico e nell'Europa orientale ma lo ha fatto contravvenendo agli accordi

*Biden dice di voler negoziare poco fa alla Casa Bianca*

comunque l'Ucraina è continuamente colpita da cyber attacchi e telefonate anonime per presunti ordigni.
oggi il sito della Difesa e due banche pubbliche assaltati


----------

